# Tip sizes



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Understanding Airless Spray Tips*



The relationship of the tip opening (orifice) to spray pattern size is:

_Given a constant width (fan), the larger the orifice, the more material the sprayer will apply. (A larger orifice means greater paint flow)._








Given a constant orifice size, an increasing fan width will apply a thinner coating of material to the surface because a given amount of material is distributed over a larger area.









*Sizing a Spray Tip* U.S. manufacturers typically use three numbers to designate tip size, as in 517 or 211.


_The first digit refers to fan width and is one-half the size of the working fan width. The second and third digits refer to orifice size in thousandths of an inch; thus, the 17 in 517 refers to an orifice size of .017 inches._
The following examples illustrate the tip numbering convention:

Tip Number - Fan Width - Orifice Size
211 - 4 inches - .011 inches
417 - 8 inches - .017 inches
527 - 10 inches - .027 inches 
SprayTech Reversible tips are stamped on the top of the directional arrow for easy reference.








5 = 10" fan pattern at 12 inch spraying distance
17 = 17 thousandths orifice size


*Which tip size to buy?* Well now you know what the sizes mean, the question is which sized do you need? This will depend on: 

A: Area you are spraying.
_Example: If you were spraying a 4 inch baseboard in a new house, you would not pick out a 517 (10 inch fan) to spray it with._
B: What size sprayer you have
_If your pump is rated at a max tip of .017 you can not spray with a 519 tip_
C: Kind of material you are spraying ( Example latex primer, or oil base stain. )
_This is actually not as important of a factor as you would think, since a 415 would spray either of the above mentioned materials, but is a factor to consider._

*We made a TOP Seven “most popular” sizes we sell and their main usage.* *Top Seven airless tip sizes:* 

#1: *415* Would be the most popular size for spraying just about anything. Walls, doors, ceilings, decks, exterior walls, exterior siding a good all around tip.
#2: *517* Very popular for spraying int. walls, and int. ceilings.
#3 *413* This is good size for doors, and ext. overhang and ext. siding. Gives you a little more control vs a 415 for ext. spraying. Also sometimes used for spraying Cabinets.
#4 *313* Same areas as 413, but just for narrower areas.
#5 *515* About the same areas as a 415, just a bit wider fan width.
#6 *211* This is a very small tip, we sell it more for new construction for spraying baseboard installed up on the wall. And for exterior facial board. Note you will need a extra fine red gun filter for spraying with this small of a tip._ Also you will have to watch that red filter when spraying latex with this small tip setup, it will tend to clog faster than normal._
#7 *619* First make sure your pump will maintain a .019, main use is for New construction were over spray is of no concern, and high output is needed. If you are not familiar with spraying you will need to watch for runs with this tip size. *If you still have questions on tips, feel free to email or call us. We would be glad to give a recommendation.*
From http://www.gleempaint.com/understanding-airless-spray-tips.html


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

FFS NEPS your like that kid in school that always knows the answer and flails his arm in the air before the teacher is done with the question. I can't wait till you have to use the restroom.......swirlee time!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL, I thought that was such a good post I copied it and moved it here!
I love when our members offer great stuff like this!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I was wondering how this thread happened - Thanks to gleempaint.com for the info.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> LOL, I thought that was such a good post I copied it and moved it here!
> I love when our members offer great stuff like this!


Ohhhhh so now you're the teacher who keeps calling on the kid in the front of the class who's waving his arms around......consider your car TP'd.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahh, now I finally know what them little numbers stand for. I used to think them was prices so I got a box full of 211s....


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I learn something everyday on Paint Talk! haha!

When's the class on proper masking and demasking?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Ho Hummmm.....the basics any pro should know. Maybe we should send this over to the DIY Forum.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's too bad not everyone has the 50+ years of wealth and knowledge of Wolfie. :jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> It's too bad not everyone has the 50+ years of wealth and knowledge of Wolfie. :jester:


Not quite. Teaching yourself and employees the basics of sprayer operation and attachments is one of the first things if a sprayer is used. Graco even used to make these laminated cards that were used for trouble shooting. Real useful Nepsie.:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

with the internet now, its fairly easy to get tech info like this without wasting time on the phone, or waiting for some mail to get to your mailbox. I remember when it took work to get an answer. Sometimes it still does if you don't know where to look.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pic of Wolfgang*

I think I found a picture from when wolf started painting. This could be one of his first jobs :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice, um, loincloth there Wolf. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I think I found a picture from when wolf started painting. This could be one of his first jobs :whistling2: :thumbup:


Would someone let him know he has a butt-cheek hanging out please! 

The real question is..... what brand paint is he using Bioni or BM?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I think I found a picture from when wolf started painting. This could be one of his first jobs :whistling2: :thumbup:


Hey, he really has nice legs.


----------

